# Mulberry cuttings



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Just had my Mulberry tree cut, have half inch to 2in thick cuttings, 5 to 20 feet tall. 
I can cut these to fit either 2ft or 4ft long boxes to ship them out to you. You choose the thickness, half inch to 2in. With 2in limited. Each 2ft cutting is $1.50 Each 4ft cutting is $2. 
I need to know how many you want of what thickness and length and your zip code to get you a shipping price.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

I can chop them up to fit into standard flat rate box lengths. 
Below is the box size and the shipping price. And then next to it is the cost for that box to be filled with cuttings in your choice of thickness.

Depending on thickness, a few or a lot can fit in FR boxes. 
Box size and shipping cost-
$17+ $8 
12x12x5in

$13+ $5 
12x3x14in

$13+ $5 
11x8x6in

$17+ $10
24x12x3in

Looks like they changed the size and price of small boxes, not sure what they are now.
They were $6 and 8x5x1in. I have lots of boxes that size and should still cost $6. +$3


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

One box sold!
Anyone else want any?


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Another sold.


----------



## 2kidsdad (Sep 27, 2009)

What type are they?


----------



## snettrecker (Jan 27, 2006)

how do you go about planting/growing trees from these? thanks​


----------

